# Atlantic Beach Camper



## BML (Feb 13, 2021)

I have for sale my wife and I’s Vintage Cruiser camper, located in By the Beach RV Park in Atlantic Beach, NC. Excellent location. Only about 100 steps to the sand on the beach. Excellent location for surf or pier fishing, locating a boat at the numerous close marinas, or just taking it easy on the beach. Located a very short drive/bike ride, on paved sidewalks, to Fort Macon, Oceanana Peir, Triple S Marina, Anchorage Marina, Fort Macon Marina, and Amos Mosquitos. My wife and I are asking $23,000. Lot rent is $3900/year.

A few general notes...


2016 Vintage Cruiser 23RSS
One large bed, couch folds out to a smaller bed, dinette table drops down to a second small bed.
One bathroom w/ toilet and shower
AC works excellent
Propane heat
Propane water heater
Refrigerator is hybrid electric/propane. In the event the electricity gets knocked out, it immediately converts to propane to keep everything cold.
Propane kitchen range and oven. Bakes pizzas perfect!
One microwave
One slideout where the couch is located...the photos were taken a week ago, with the slideout in. So, imagine the couch pushed back about 2’.
The retractable awning works great
I built all the decking with pressure treated lumber and stainless screws.
The shed is one of, if not the, largest shed in the RV Park. I made it extra large and tall to accommodate surf fishing cart and rods. It is painted with high quality outdoor paint. The shed is secured with hurricane tie downs.
The camper is sitting on corrosion resistant aluminum RV jack stands, which are on concrete blocks.
everything is very clean and well taken care of, and used very little. About as “like new” as one can get.
I just resealed joints and trim on the roof, and religiously wash and wax the entire camper every month during the season. You can probably see the reflection in the photos...
Everything in the photos and currently in the camper goes with the sale.


I am sure I missed something...so please feel free to ask here or send me a PM.


Thanks for reading and the interest.


----------



## BML (Feb 13, 2021)




----------

